# Dynamo Lighting System



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

I recently stumbled across the Dynamo Lighting System and really like the idea of having my tail light and headlight integrated and powered by the hub. I have a Shimano Alfine hub right now, and I know that I would have to replace that with the Dynamo version. Anybody out there have any experience with these lighting systems or alternatives? I'm interested in switching over to this mainly because of the clean look and lack of batteries, but the price is making me think twice. I commute year-round so it would get quite a bit of use, just looking for some reviews by those who use the product. Any other suggestions?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Dynamo is totally the way to go. Peter White can help you out with the dynamo hub, or a wheel built with one. The modern Busch & Muller LED headlights have great optics and brightness for any road riding... urban or rural. You'll never again have to be sure to keep your battery pack charged.

Lighting systems


----------



## opusair (Sep 15, 2005)

When I built my rando bike, I went with a B&M CYO IQ headlight and Toplight Line + rear. I liked it so much I bought two more systems for our commuter bikes. It was a lot of money, but it's well worth it to have reliable, bright lights. I don't notice any difference between the lights being off or on, so I just leave them on all the time so I have daytime running lights.

Peter White's site has a lot of info, but you may want to check out Starbike and XXCycles as well.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

It all depends on your eyes and where you're riding. For younger eyes and darker roads, dyno hub lighting by itself may be just fine. For older eyes and on lighted city streets, you may still need battery-powered lights. 

The issue is that currently, all dyno hub lighting system manufacturers limit their output to conform with German traffic laws. The result is that even the best systems are wimpy when compared to battery-powered systems costing less.

I'm older, and night-blindness runs in my family. It's hitting me pretty hard. Plus, I live and work in the city. My eyes adjust to the brightness of the streetlights, so any lighting system I put on the bike has to put more light on the road than the streetlights do. 

I have a Shimano Alfine DH-S501 dyno hub, Schmidt Edelux headlight and B&M D'toplight XS Plus taillight. I've been running this system since autumn 2009. (Pics, specs and product links here.)

Remembering the limitations of my eyes, this system is borderline adequate out on unlighted MUPs. On city streets, I definitely need more light. That's strictly due to my eyes. 

Otherwise I like the system a lot. I like that everything is bolted right to the bike and will still be there when I lock up. The Schimdt has an ambient light sensor that controls both lights. I leave it in the Auto setting. The lights go on and off by themselves as required.

This also gives me pretty good insight into drag. The lights come on in the daytime through underpasses and turn off again a few feet later when I'm back in the light. There is no discernible difference in the bike when the lights switch either way. I can see the light on the fender, so I know it's on, but otherwise, nada. 

Theoretically, at 45% efficiency and driving 3 watts of lighting, the hub should "rob" me of 7 watts of power at the pedals. I don't notice it in either my legs or in my numbers. The only time I notice anything from the hub is over 19 or 20 MPH or so when it starts dumping excess juice to ground. I can feel a little buzzing in the bars. Neither my legs nor my numbers can tell the difference between bikes either. 

So IMHO, the whole drag thing is completely blown out of proportion. I don't feel more drag between bikes, or on the dyno hub bike when the lights are on or off.

Younger eyes who have ridden with me are very impressed with the light output from 2½ watts of input. The light's optics put nearly all of the photons on the ground in front of me in a useful pattern. Very little is wasted illuminating the surrounding landscape and tree branches overhead. 

Younger eyes find it perfectly adequate. My eyes find it barely so, and then, only when out away from streetlights. So for me, it's a great supplement to my battery-powered lights, which are much, much brighter. (I run those on high when younger eyes think low is fine and medium is too bright.)

I like the system enough that my primary commuter will always be fitted with a dyno hub system.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*E3 Triple*



brucew said:


> The issue is that currently, all dyno hub lighting system manufacturers limit their output to conform with German traffic laws. The result is that even the best systems are wimpy when compared to battery-powered systems costing less.


One exception to this is the Supernova E3 Triple - it claims 800 lumens and I'm willing to believe it having ridden with a friend who has one. It is insanely bright. It's beam pattern is also a flood, unlike the Edelux that I have.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

V.Rossi46 said:


> I recently stumbled across the Dynamo Lighting System and really like the idea of having my tail light and headlight integrated and powered by the hub. I have a Shimano Alfine hub right now, and I know that I would have to replace that with the Dynamo version. Anybody out there have any experience with these lighting systems or alternatives? I'm interested in switching over to this mainly because of the clean look and lack of batteries, but the price is making me think twice. I commute year-round so it would get quite a bit of use, just looking for some reviews by those who use the product. Any other suggestions?


I run a Schmidt SON and Edelux combo on my touring/commuting bike and love it. It was a lighting revelation for me. I have 7,500+ miles on this system with zero issues. Something about having out light always there and never out of batteries makes it just that much more of a vehicle. 

The light pattern of the Edelux is very tight and focused, it works for me. I use a small ~30 lumen light on my helmet for a little extra light. Some people might want more of a flood. I haven't sprung for a wired taillight just yet, but probably will in the future. 

I've heard good things about the current Alfine hubs and they are significantly cheaper than a Schmidt. I could see getting an Alfine hub and a Schmidt Edelux light as a commuter system. Supernova also makes nice light heads.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Scott B said:


> One exception to this is the Supernova E3 Triple - it claims 800 lumens and I'm willing to believe it having ridden with a friend who has one. It is insanely bright. It's beam pattern is also a flood, unlike the Edelux that I have.


Thanks for the report. I've been waiting to hear from someone who has seen and used both In Real Life.

How is the "throw" on that light? My typical cruising speed (not to be confused with "average") is in the upper teens and lower 20s. 

The flood aspect is a turn-off for me. In my mind it translates to "wastes a lot of light by spreading it around the neighborhood". I'm not interested in illuminating people's front porches or jack-lighting squirrels in the trees above. I won't be riding in either place, so why bother lighting it up?

But if it puts a decent amount on the road itself, and far enough out that I can see crap in the road at speed, I may consider replacing the Edelux.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

This throw on the E3 Triple is significantly greater than my Edelux. For me, I feel good with an Edelux at 20-22mph, with this I'd ride off road. It's BRIGHT.

The flood pattern is wider than an Edelux, but still tighter than the pattern on some of the super bright battery systems. All the same, it isn't that super tight German traffic code beam we all know and love.

It's hard for me to describe the difference in comparable terms. It's kind of the difference between high and low beam car lights really. One downside of the E3 Triple according to my buddy that has it is that it does take a bit longer to reach full brightness. It's not a problem, it's just not as instant.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

brucew said:


> The issue is that currently, all dyno hub lighting system manufacturers limit their output to conform with German traffic laws.


The likes of Busch & Mueller and Supernova offer compliant and non-compliant models. This website is well worth a read IMO to get up to speed on numerous dynamos and lights on offer.










My Busch & Mueller Lumotec Cyo Sensor Plus is a non-compliant light for example.

I have my Busch & Mueller Lumotec Cyo Sensor Plus paired up with a Busch & Mueller Topline Line Plus rear light. All of this is powered by a SON 28 dynamo.










All of this is installed on my Surly Long Haul Trucker touring bike which I also sometime use as a commuter. It is my intention to install a similar system on my commuter in time for next year's winter.

So far the set-up has worked fine for me. I particular like the design of the Busch & Mueller Lumotec Cyo Sensor Plus as it projects a good light where I need it to see and be seen without blinding other road and path users.

The other cool feature is the senso option. I have it turned to senso and it auto dectects where to come. No need to turn the rear light on for example when I leave the office before it is dark or to stop to turn it on. It happens just like majic


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a dynamo driving a headlight (Edelux) and a taillight (some German light, can't recall the name).

Works great!

I don't know why more riders don't adopt a dynamo system. Price is an issue, of course, but believe me, you won't regret it.

I put a blinkie on the back of my helmet, for extra visibility and because, here in the United States, a red blinkie is the ubiquitous signal of "Cyclist Ahead."

I also put a small white light on my helmet, facing forward, so I can aim it around, as needed, to get the attention of any texting/nodding/barely sober/eating/chatting/don't give a rip/clueless drivers who may appear ready to blow a stop sign.


----------

